# Thursday night fishing



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok...a couple of our regular members will not be able to attend this week, so we figured we would open it up to others for suggestions as to where to fish. Critera would be, somewhat a radius from Howell, outward about 20 miles. Much more than that and most won't be able to make it. We have fished the following lakes so far... Crooked, Kent, Wolverine, Portage, woodland, Whitmore, and South Lake. We can return to one of these...OR try somewhere else. Lets hear some ideas, from those interested in joining our motley group. I'll give it 2 days, then decide from what is suggested and post that on Wed. evening.

Come-on out and have some fun


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

How about trying Kent again?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Wellll, if you wanted to make it a fish CATCHING league, you could always make it on LSC.  
I could even make it there before dark too.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

I won't be able to make it this thursday as I have to take the wife to doc again, this week for eye surgery as she is a diabetic and this has to be done at times.
This weekend We leave for a week long caming trip in the Western UP and I will be fishing every day morning & evening & working my dogs & checking the grouse population when I'm not.
So I won't be there next week either. Other than putting up with Shametamer & the Wench for a week :yikes: we should have a good time. I'm sooooooo ready to get out of town I can't stand it.

What ever you guys do have fun. I'll get back out with ya when I get back.

Wally


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Same for us guys..  ...we'll miss the next couple!........gotta beat Wally to the fish..catch em all then just convince him its his methods that he fails to catch limits!...lol :mischeif: ..Then i can turn my pooch loose..run them dogs of his..noticed he's lettin them put on a few pounds..guess i'll have to see they get 'tucked up' and ready for huntin season! lol..wish you all could be there! Besides the 'home' lake there are dozens of other places we could all chase 'wallhangers' of every species. One of these days/years we'll have to plan a weeks fish where we can descend, en masse, on one of these northern spots and teach the fish a lesson! Keep the thursday evening fires burning..we shall return...............


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Kent is cool with me. A little steep in the price range ($8) but whatever you guys decide, we'll be there.


----------



## Connor4501 (Dec 15, 2003)

Might be able to join you guys...How 'bout Chemung???


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Kent...Chemung...makes no real difference to me. Last time we hit Kent, the weeds where getting bad, Anyone know the condition of those recently?

Chemung may be a madhouse some nights, but like Gillgetter, I am open to whatever the group decides...


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

I thought Shametamer said he fished Kent a couple weeks ago and the weeds were down from this spring.

Traifinder, we'll let you make the call on what lake we hit this week. (gotta have a leader, and I vote for you :lol: )

Wonder if Ozzgood and Wild Bill are gonna make it?


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Thanks for the vote of confidence Gillgetter...( I think!!) ANyway...We will go ahead a take on the infamous Kent Lake once again. Start time is as always 6 pm, and stop is whatever it takes to get the boats outta the water prior to dark.

I'll be there around 5:30...IF I don't have to work OT...then I may not make it at all...so...If I am not there by 6, I prolly had to work...

Anyone interested in coming out...PLEASE post it here, and come on out. We normally have space for a few that do not have boats..so PLEASE post here and tell us you are coming, and if you are bringing a boat...


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Kent it is. 6:00 p.m. at the west launch. 

Might have my daughter and her puppy in tow.


----------



## Connor4501 (Dec 15, 2003)

Gotta a bad tire I gotta replace on the car, maybe next week guys... :rant:


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Grandbaby, Son and wife are comming over for dinner today so I can't make it unless they leave early. I'm going to make one some time.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I'll be with you guys in spirit....Launching at Harley Ensign at 6:00 this evening.
Anybody wanna put me and KBKrause in the big fish pot? We can compare pics in the morning.  :evil: 





We are even willing to give up a 50% handicap due to the difference between the lakes.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

thats it Paul..hassle and antagonize these guys fishin "Tough" water, while you're larkin' it over in that 'pay pond'....lol..then try to 'dupe' them out of their hard earned cash!...................*may a rusty crayfish grab hold of the appendage you use to relieve youself* !!!!!!!!!!!! :cheeky-sm .........p.s. thats my best 'swami(ala carson) impression!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

LMAO funny Bill.
Pay Pond......oh yea, I did buy a launch sticker.


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

Naturally its thursday afternoon so it would have to cloud up. I see a very very thin line of buggars but as of 3:30pm it has NOT reached Milwaukee yet  You guys should be in the clear at least until 9 ? i'm guessin there. Which is good because I'm gonna take pops out fishing before he takes off out west. I tell you guys are almost like a curse or something. Nice and cloudy maybe you'll have some topwater action.


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

What happened to everyone? 

Wish I would have known that nobody else was coming. Fighting I-275 and I-96 trafic at rush hour with a boat is a pain in the [email protected] I would have fished anouther lake thats easier to get to. 

Oh well, next week will be it for me anyways. Football practice starts August 9th.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Sorry Gillgetter...I worked till 6, didn't get home in time to post that I wasn't gonna make it. took almost an hour and a half to get home from Flat Rock last night...


Did ya get anything??


----------



## nuts (Jan 3, 2002)

So did anyone fish at Kent lake last night? How was it? I will be there bass fishing on sunday alittle head start might be nice. I will update with my results.


----------

